# Anybidy know this guy?



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Perdido Duct Cleaning
I want to buy the red dot sight. I've messaged but no contact. If you know how to get in touch with him, tell him to get up with me...thanks


----------



## Perdido Duct Cleaning (Mar 13, 2012)

I dont know why your pms are working, the truglo sight sold a few days ago sorry


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Ok...Thanks anyway


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Yep......*

.....did some buisness with him yesterday. There on time. Product was as advertised. Nice guy. ---- SAWMAN


----------



## Perdido Duct Cleaning (Mar 13, 2012)

Sorry collard the red dot sold the first nite posted, i have no idea why your PM didnt come thru, i check pms 1st and rarely look at the thread


----------

